# Two butts and a chuckie



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Fired up the smoker for some BBQ that some people had ordered.  Went to the store for some juice and found a 3 1/2lb chuck roast reduced.  Figured why not.  I put some WR bold on it an onto the smoker.  Got 3 racks of ribs and a salmon going on later.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good so far Bill, but I can't increase the size of the pic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 18, 2006)

Go Bill go. See Bill go. Go Bill go!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Looks good so far Bill, but I can't increase the size of the pic.



Hmm, works for me.  Not sure why.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like an all day event. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ny8n04b]Looks good so far Bill, but I can't increase the size of the pic.



Hmm, works for me.  Not sure why.[/quote:2ny8n04b]

It finally came up!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Ribs are on.  Question for you salmon cookers.  How long do you cook them?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 18, 2006)

Bill,

I usually cook mine to 140-145 internal no more than that and it usually takes 2-3 hours depending on cook temperature. I'm cooking right around 190-205 when I do mine.

Also depends on the texture you're looking for; moist for dinner or dip applications or dried like for appetizers.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> I usually cook mine to 140-145 internal no more than that and it usually takes 2-3 hours depending on cook temperature. I'm cooking right around 190-205 when I do mine.
> 
> Also depends on the texture you're looking for; moist for dinner or dip applications or dried like for appetizers.



Dinner Bruce.  I need to hit it close to 6pm tonight.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking good Bill!  Too bad you're not on my way home!!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 18, 2006)

Grill the fish!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking Goooood !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, smoked the salmon on the top shelf.  Only took an hour to get to 147-150*.  Smells great.  Had a small piece, good flavor.  I tried to use oak and peach wood.


----------



## Finney (Oct 18, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, smoked the salmon on the top shelf.  Only took an hour to get to 147-150*.  Smells great.  Had a small piece, good flavor.  I tried to use oak and peach wood.


I don't think it will rest for over 3 hrs.   LOL


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the wife had other plans for dinner.  She said to just smoke it and we will make a smoked salmon pasta tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> *Yeah, the wife had other plans for dinner.*



That's cause she knew you were cooking!    [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Okay, the chuck is done.  It is fantastic.  Love the WR bold on beef.  This is going on my menu.  Great rub Larry.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Everything looks great Bill!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking grub Bill!!  I love me some good shredded chuck!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I got 8lbs of pulled pork out of the two butts.  Packaged 5 in 1lb packs to give out as samples.  Trying to drum up more buisness.  Had an order for 3lbs already.  The ribs are kicking.  Got them sold as well.  Good day to be smokin.

"Life, its what you do between meals"


----------



## allie (Oct 18, 2006)

Send me a sample!!!!LOL  Food looks great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice job Bill!


----------



## allie (Oct 18, 2006)

Send me a sample!!!!LOL  Food looks great


----------

